# Aspiring 226 Techs??



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there was currently in the Trng System waiting POET and 226 Apprentice courses at CFSCE?  Or PAT platoon somewhere in the "dead zone".

Mud


----------



## LCIS-Tech (26 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone out there was currently in the Trng System waiting POET and 226 Apprentice courses at CFSCE?  Or PAT platoon somewhere in the "dead zone".
> 
> Mud



Training Systems doesn't exist anymore 

On a serious note, however: As a POET Directing Staff member, I can tell you the following: POET serials will be running pretty much every 2 weeks, with a course load of 12 students. Expect an increase to a course load of 16 students coming in the next few months. PATS (expect those who have (successfully) completed POET will, for the most part, all remain in Borden at PRETC. Those PATS who "belong" to CFSCE (LCIS & ATIS) will remain in Kingston IF they are married, and we can find placement for them, or if they have 3 weeks or less time until the start of the QL3. LCIS Students who have "an extended wait" for their QL3 AND have not completed the SQ will be sent to Meaford for their SQ prior to starting QL3.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Jun 2006)

Roger that.  What if you have skills and could be employed in a TIS for the term of PAT?  I ask because I currently work as Network Manager for our CBG (fluent in either NT or Active D environments, DSB Baseline servers, and the normal Designated Domian environment) and could defintely be employed on base doing PC support, server support, helpdesk, etc etc.  I was told I could probably be "gainfully employed" rather than sitting around spinning my tires.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (26 Jun 2006)

They will certainly TRY and keep you gainfully employed. The problem is: they have you, and about a zillion others to "gainfully employ". It's good work if you can get it...the tricky part is: can you get it? Technically speaking, until you are completed your POET (which, btw is merely a PRE-REQUISITE for your basic trade training), you are "un-skilled", which means they have to be very careful where they put you.

Your chances of such employment expand exponentially once you have completed POET, and you are waiting for your QL3. Many (Communications Branch) POET Grads have gone on to work at 2ASG in the Networking and PC Maint shops while waiting for their QL3


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Jun 2006)

So, even though I have done this work for 5ish years on DND I.S. systems...ya, I know, not trade qual'd.  

Well, a few months of working out and chasing the kids around could be ok!   ;D


----------



## Weekendsig (13 Nov 2007)

you will get a tour with JSR, but you may end up just sitting in a cage for 6 - 9 months before going over. Best bet would be to get a TF 10X pos


----------

